# Low CBC's?



## bscarter46 (Dec 16, 2003)

Just curious if anyone has had a low CBC and what caused it? I always have low hemoglobin and had blood work done this past Friday for a UTI but got a call this morning from a doctor's assistant at my clinic I haven't heard of that wants to see me in 2-3 weeks to discuss my low CBC results. Anytime I've had blood work they always call and let me know the results and prescribe any meds if needed but now I'm worried if they want me to go in to discuss them. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It will depend on what parts of the CBC are low. I'm assuming something on the anemia scale showed up.I had iron poor anemia and my ferritin still tends to run low (but the # and size of cells is OK now, so no anemia).Mine is from heavier periods now that I am older.Low on iron is not the only cause of anemia, you may be needing B-12 or having other issues. Which particular parts of the CBC are low and how low will determine which things are going on and what they need to do. http://www.amarillomed.com/howto.htm discusses (scroll down a way) what the various things being low may mean.K.


----------

